# Afx super2 brushes questions



## 351clevelanddave (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi guys. New here. I'm building a super 2 chassis and have some questions about the brushes. I tried using brushes and springs from a magnate action car. They seem too tall. Binding when I put the arm in. Can anyone shed some light on this for me? Thanks


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

stock t-jet brushes work just fine

unlike t-jets and some of the other afx cars, the super II has a fixed depth the brushes can go into the whole, so the taller aftermarket brushes and some of the other tall brushes may be to tall for the super II brush cups.

I used to race them, I think I got JB brushes to work in my chassis.
I am not sure about the wiz & slottech brushes??

also cutting a coil off the spring may help??


----------



## 351clevelanddave (Sep 12, 2013)

slotking said:


> stock t-jet brushes work just fine
> 
> unlike t-jets and some of the other afx cars, the super II has a fixed depth the brushes can go into the whole, so the taller aftermarket brushes and some of the other tall brushes may be to tall for the super II brush cups.
> 
> ...


ok I'll try stock t jet brushes. The mag brushes I tried look about the same height but I'll measure them and try it. Thanks


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

What about just using 1/3 worn out Magnatraction or T-Jet Brushes if others are too tall ?


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

slotking said:


> stock t-jet brushes work just fine
> 
> unlike t-jets and some of the other afx cars, the super II has a fixed depth the brushes can go into the whole, so the taller aftermarket brushes and some of the other tall brushes may be to tall for the super II brush cups.
> 
> ...


interesting? If stock tjet brushes might work here, why are they not so good in a tjet?


----------



## usdra (Jan 23, 2007)

I have a few T-jets with Super II brush cups installed in them and I have had no problem running the Wizzard brushes.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

mrtjet said:


> interesting? If stock tjet brushes might work here, why are they not so good in a tjet?


I believe this is basically just to get them running, not so much running optimally.


----------



## 351clevelanddave (Sep 12, 2013)

usdra said:


> I have a few T-jets with Super II brush cups installed in them and I have had no problem running the Wizzard brushes.


Ok great. Can you tell me about how many coils are on you're brush springs?


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

351Cleaveland, What springs are you using with the brush cups? I have had great success with using Magnatraciton chassis brush springs and Wizzard brushes, but you need to cut exactly 1 coil from the Magnatraction springs, then you may need to ever so slightly stretch the spring to get the level of the brush correct & make sure the brush easily slides in and out of the cup. For every day builds I set the brush height to 50% out of the cup, for hotter arms I like to run 60-65% of the brush out of the cup & more spring tension. Never had a problem with doing it this way as long as the brush did not bind in the cup.

Boosted


----------



## 351clevelanddave (Sep 12, 2013)

Boosted-Z71 said:


> 351Cleaveland, What springs are you using with the brush cups? I have had great success with using Magnatraciton chassis brush springs and Wizzard brushes, but you need to cut exactly 1 coil from the Magnatraction springs, then you may need to ever so slightly stretch the spring to get the level of the brush correct & make sure the brush easily slides in and out of the cup. For every day builds I set the brush height to 50% out of the cup, for hotter arms I like to run 60-65% of the brush out of the cup & more spring tension. Never had a problem with doing it this way as long as the brush did not bind in the cup.
> 
> Boosted


yea I tried it with the mag springs like u said. That sounds like a great starting point. Thanks I'm going to try it out New Year's Day. I also put a set of brush cups in a tjet chassis that I want to try out.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Here is a shot of the car I built for the Drag competition, on page 14 you can see how the brush cups were rotated to affect the timing, it works for a drag car, but builds a fair amount of heat on a road car (as in it will kill the arm) 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=341014&highlight=contest&page=16


Boosted


----------

